# Did anyone experience spotting or bleeding before your BFP?



## PetiteMoi

Hello,

I don't know if I'm pregnant or not - af is due earliest tomorrow so will test then (tested neg on Sat but it was too early to test really).

This is what's happened:

CD21: (a week after ov): brown discharge (once)
CD22: brown discharge (once)
CD23: brown discharge (once) plus pink on tissue
CD24: Bit of blood on tissue (once)
CD25: Pink/red on tissue, brown discharge (once)
CD26: Blood after bd, but not again
CD27: red on tissue (once)

Today is CD 28 and nothing yet today. I've had period pain for 4 days now - I normally just have this during half a day while af comes on properly.

Has anyone had similar symptoms before a :bfp:?? I might be clutching at straws but I so want this to be pg!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

bumping this up a bit ;)


----------



## Jacey

Hi

I experience minimal red spotting on the day of Ovulation which has never happened before. Approx 5 days after O I had exactly the same happen - which may have been implantation bleeding and then on the day AF was due I had the same minimal spotting again but had it twice that day.

The blood was a light red colour and quite thin and was only when I wiped, but it was really minimal only just enough to be classed as spotting to be honest in my opinion.

Good Luck xx

Oh I tested when AF was 3 days late when I got my BFP so was roughly 16 dpo xx


----------



## Laura Pop

i dontno if im pregnant or not i was sure i was then today i had the brown discharge and everything else you described i thought it was my period but now im not sure might still be pregnant i no that doesnt help at all but i just wanted you to no there is someone feeling the same lol 

some people do get a period tho and still be pregnant i hope you get what you want =]


----------



## PetiteMoi

Thanks Laura - I keep my fingers crossed for you too hun, hopefully we're both in for some very good news soon!!! Have you had any other symptoms, like af symptoms? My boobs were bigger and heavier as they normally are before a period but they seem to have gone down now :(


----------



## julesy78

I got spotting that I thought was AF but it didn't come to anything so I tested the next morning and got a :bfp:

I also had some cramps for a couple of days which I thought was AF coming but it didn't quite feel the same. x


----------



## glitterbug

I had spotting 6 days before AF was due which lasted a day. It was more like brownish cm than bleeding. Got BFP the day AF was due.


----------



## Laura Pop

PetiteMoi said:


> Thanks Laura - I keep my fingers crossed for you too hun, hopefully we're both in for some very good news soon!!! Have you had any other symptoms, like af symptoms? My boobs were bigger and heavier as they normally are before a period but they seem to have gone down now :(

yea my boobs are so sore and i keep getting horrible sickness and heartburn late in the day which is gone on everyday for 2 weeks now


----------



## PetiteMoi

Laura Pop said:


> PetiteMoi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Laura - I keep my fingers crossed for you too hun, hopefully we're both in for some very good news soon!!! Have you had any other symptoms, like af symptoms? My boobs were bigger and heavier as they normally are before a period but they seem to have gone down now :(
> 
> yea my boobs are so sore and i keep getting horrible sickness and heartburn late in the day which is gone on everyday for 2 weeks nowClick to expand...

That sounds really promising! Have you had blood as well as spotting, like on the tissue? I have and it worries me a lot :(


----------



## juliew2561

I had a very suspicious bleed before my BFP.

It was darker than normal, it was light but way more than just spotting. I naturally assumed it was my period so tried using a tampon but there was not enough flow. So used a towel and realised there still wasnt that much. Did a preg test and it was negative. Bleed went on for 4 days very light but no other symptoms so I carried on as usual.

2 WEEKS later I got sore boobs and did another test and had a BFP! Weird!

Also had an early scan because of the bleed and had a heartbeat.

Fingers crossed XX


----------



## TinyTim

Hi Ladies,

I've just joined up as I was sick of doing random internet searches and getting nowhere. I feel better knowing you guys are going through the same thing.

I'm getting the brown discharge you are describing, I am 6 days late for AF and have had what feels like bad period pains. I'm normally pretty regular (29 day cycle) and have had occasional pain in my boobs, but nothing major. I did a test yesterday and got a BFN. Could I still be PG but just not have enough hormone yet? HELP!

XX


----------



## samzi

yep i had bleeding before af due. 5 days before af was due i went to the loo, wiped and there was red blood, so i thought i had come on early! so il got all padded up that eve and ready for her...woke up and there was nothing. so i thought hmm how strange! although a part of me was hmm, as last time id had bleeding before af...i got a pos test a few days later, sooo.

the day before af was due, i was going to the nurse for another reason and thought hmm i may as well do a test. so i peed on a frer and sure enough there was a line! a few days after that i did a cb digi and the words pregnant 2-3 came up :happydance:


----------



## brumbar

juliew2561 said:


> I had a very suspicious bleed before my BFP.
> 
> It was darker than normal, it was light but way more than just spotting. I naturally assumed it was my period so tried using a tampon but there was not enough flow. So used a towel and realised there still wasnt that much. Did a preg test and it was negative. Bleed went on for 4 days very light but no other symptoms so I carried on as usual.
> 
> 2 WEEKS later I got sore boobs and did another test and had a BFP! Weird!
> 
> Also had an early scan because of the bleed and had a heartbeat.
> 
> Fingers crossed XX

this is encouraging .... I had a spot of red 6dpo, nothing the day after, brown discharge only in the morning 8dpo and a pink tinted mucus this morning 10 dpo. I did a test but it was negative...may be I still got a chance. I was so shocked to see the blood as I'm always spot on day 28.....Who knows it might be our month!!!!


----------



## RaeEW89

I had a period- like bleed(light-medium flow) after my BFP, so I was scared that I had misscarried again, but tests were still positive and then went to drs where they drew blood and all is ok. So yes it is possible to bleed during pregnancy especially 1st trimester.


----------



## desire_for_u

hi.. i was wondering if you got your BFP?? im having the same thing..


----------



## desire_for_u

i know its an old post but just wanted to know what happened finally during this time??


----------



## celtiberian

PetiteMoi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't know if I'm pregnant or not - af is due earliest tomorrow so will test then (tested neg on Sat but it was too early to test really).
> 
> This is what's happened:
> 
> CD21: (a week after ov): brown discharge (once)
> CD22: brown discharge (once)
> CD23: brown discharge (once) plus pink on tissue
> CD24: Bit of blood on tissue (once)
> CD25: Pink/red on tissue, brown discharge (once)
> CD26: Blood after bd, but not again
> CD27: red on tissue (once)
> 
> Today is CD 28 and nothing yet today. I've had period pain for 4 days now - I normally just have this during half a day while af comes on properly.
> 
> Has anyone had similar symptoms before a :bfp:?? I might be clutching at straws but I so want this to be pg!!!

I know it's been 13 years but I have exactly these same symptoms. Did you finally get your BFP?
Thank you.


----------

